# المواد الملدنة Plasticizers



## محمدجاسم العامري (16 أكتوبر 2010)

_• يوجد تعريفات عديدة للملدنات:_
_• هي مواد ذات وزن جزيئي منخفض تضاف للبوليمرات أو البويات، أو المواد اللاصقة لتحسين مرونتها._
_• الملدنات عبارة عن مركبات تعمل على تلدين البوليمر لتجعله لدناً أو لينا في درجة حرارة أقل من المعتاد ( درجة حرارة التلين - التزجج ) أثناء عملية التشغيل. وقد تكون الملدنات مواد صلبة مثل الكافور أو سوائل عضوية ذات قوام زيتي وذات درجة تطاير منخفضة._
_• مواد غير مرتبطة بالبوليمير في صيغته وشكله النهائي وتبقى ما بين جزيئات البوليمير بشكل حر والهدف الأساسي من إضافتها مساعدة جزيئات البوليمير في الانزلاق المرن فوق بعضها البعض مما يكسب البوليمير اللدونة الكافية._
_• الملدنات تقلل من درجة التحول الزجاجي Tg، وتخفض درجة حرارة الانصهار، وتحسن من الظروف التشغيلية للبوليمر._
_• أي أنها إضافتها تؤدي إلى انخفاض لزوجة المواد السائلة و يعمل على ليونة صلابة المواد الصلبة._

_*أنواع الملدنات*_
_• يوجد ملدنات داخلية internal plasticizer وملدنات خارجية external plasticizer_
_• الملدنات الداخلية تضاف أثناء عملية البلمرة، أما الملدنات الخارجية فتضاف للبوليمر أو الراتينج أثناء التشكيل._
_• كذلك فإنه يوجد ملدنات أولية primary plasticizers وملدنات ثانوية secondary plasticizer والفرق بينهما أن الثانوية ضعيفة التوافق مع البوليمر وتضاف لتقليل التكلفة وأحياناً تسمى extender plasticizer._

_*أقسام الملدنات:*_
_و يمكن تصنيف الملدنات إلى خمس أنواع رئيسية حسب تركيبها الكيميائي:_
_1 ـ ملدنات الميلامين._
_2 ـ ملدنات النفتالين._
_3 ـ ملدنات اللينيوسيلفونات._
_4 ـ ملونات كربوكسيلية._
_5 ـ ملدنات البولي أكريلات._

_*آلية عمل الملدنات:*_
_تقوم المادة الملدنة بالتغلب على قوى الجذب و الترابط الداخلية بين سلاسل البوليمر وتعمل على تفكيكها والفصل بينها ومنع التشابك فيما بينها، وتلتف حول الجزيئات فتتحررها وتصبح حرة الحركة، فتنزلق سلاسل البوليمر بسهولة فوق بعضها البعض، وبالتالي تقل لزوجة مصهور البوليمر ( زيادة السيولة )، وهذا يؤدي إلى سهولة تشكيل البوليمر دون أي تأثير على البنية التركيبية للبوليمر._
_• كذلك فإن الملدنات لها تأثير كبير على الخواص الفيزيائية والميكانيكية للبوليمر_
_• ويضيف المصنعون الملدنات إلى راتينجات صناعية معينة لجعلها أكثر لينًا وأكثر مرونة وأسهل تشكيلاً._

_*أثر الملدنات على خواص البلاستيك( البوليمرات ):*_
_للملدنات تطبيقات واسعة لتحسين العديد من الخواص للبوليمر حسب المنتج النهائي المطلوب:_
_1- خفض درجة حرارة التحول الزجاجي Tg، وهذا من أهم أهداف استخدام الملدنات عموماً، ويتضح ذلك من ميكانيكية عمل الملدنات._
_2- تجعل المادة أكثر ليونة، بناءاً على التغير في الشكل البنائي للبوليمر، ويقاس ذلك بمقدار الانخفاض في درجة حرارة التحول الزجاجي Tg._
_3- زيادة الاستطالة elongation وخفض قوة الشد tensile strength من النتائج الطبيعية للانخفاض في درجة حرارة التحول الزجاجي Tg، نتيجة إضافة الملدنات._
_4- خفض قابلية الطرق ductility وتحسين مقاومة التصادم impact resistance._
_5- تحسين خواص العديد من المواد عند درجات الحرارة المنخفضة بالتحكم في مختلف الأنواع والتراكيز للملدنات المضافة._
_6- التحكم في اللزوجة، حيث أن معظم الملدنات عبارة عن سوائل ذات لزوجة منخفضة، فإن إضافة الملدنات لمحلول أو مصهور البوليمرات يؤدي لخفض اللزوجة، مما يحسن من الظروف التشعيلية، وهناك العديد من الحالات التى تزداد فيها اللزوجة نتيجة ذوبان البوليمر في الملدن، مثل: ذوبان البي في سي في PVC البلاستيسول._
_7- تحسين خواص السيولة._
_8- تؤثر على الفعالية الكيميائية للبوليمر، فإضافة الملدنات تخفض اللزوجة وتخفف التركيز، مما يزيد من حرية حركة جزيئات البوليمر، فتتفاعل كيميائياً مع بعضها._
_9- تقلل من درجة حرارة ذوبان البوليمر، وكذلك درجة حرارة التماسك بالنسبة للمواد اللاصقة، و من رقة ومتانة طبقة الدهان بالنسبة لمواد الطلاء._
_10- تقلل من زمن الخلط Mixing time ، وضغط البثق pressure of extrusion ، وحرارة الانصهار melting temperature ، وكذلك درجة التحلل degradation rate._
_11- تساعد على جودة انتشار الإضافات الأخرى بين سلاسل البوليمر، مثل المواد المالئة أو الملونات سواء كانت إضافات سائلة أو صلبة، وخاصة تلك التي تذوب في الملدنات، وذلك يؤدي إلى جودة إتحادهم، وذلك يعمل على تحسين جودة المنتج._
_12- التأثير على الخواص الكهربية يعتمد على الخصائص الكهربية للملدنات والتي يمكن أن تكون موصلة أو عازلة._
_13- خواص الاحتراق: معظم الملدنات تزيد من قابلية المواد للاشتعال والانسياب أثناء الاشتعال وتكوين دخان، ولكن بعض الملدنات ( مثل فوسفات أو كلورات البارافينات ) فإنها تقلل من قابلية المواد للإشتعال وتكوين دخان._
_14- مقاومة التحلل البيولوجي- معظم الملدنات تزيد من جهد الهجوم البيولوجي، وبعض المواد المحتوية على ملدنات تحتاج لحمايتها بواسطة البيوسيد._
_أما في حالة المواد المتحللة بيوبوجياً فإنه يضاف ملدنات خاصة لزيادة معدل التحلل._
_15- تتحسن خواص العزل الصوتي والاهتزازى._
_16- تتحسن النقاوة الضوئية والتفاذية وذلك نتيجة التجانس بين مكونات النظام._
_17- بصفة عامة تنخفض درجة التلبلور crystallinity، ولكنه في أحيان كثيرة تزداد لزيادة حرية حركة جزيئات البوليمر المتبلرة._
_18- زيادة التوافق بين الإضافات وبعضها، وبين الإضافات والبوليمر، كذلك بين البوليمر والبوليمر في المخاليط blends._
_19- تحسن خواص الإنعكاس الضوئي في بعض التراكيبات compositions ._
_20- تزيد من الهجرة والهجرة العكسية للمركبات ذات الوزن الجزيئي المنخفض، وهذا هام في عملية صبغ الأقمشة، وغيرها من التطبيقات._
_21- تزيد من نفاذية الغازات._

_*أهمية الملدنات:*_
_1- الأهمية الاقتصادية:_
_أ- تتميز الملدنات برخص ثمنها، وعند خلطها بالبوليمرات فإن ذلك ينعكس على سعر التكلفة للمنتج النهائي، حيث تصل نسبة الملدنات في بوليمرات الفينيل إلى 50% بينما تتراوح نيبتها بين 10-20% في بوليمرات السيلولوزية._
_ب- تضاف المواد الملدنة لاكساب البوليمر الليونة و المرونة اللازمة واضافة كمية كبيرة ينتج البوليمرات السائلة مثل الدهانات أو المواد اللاصقة، وفي ذلك توسيع لمجالات استخدام البوليمر._

_*2- الأهمية التقنية:*_
_حيث أن الملدنات تعمل على تحسين الخواص التشغيلية، وكذلك الخواص الميكانيكية والفيزيائية للمنتج النهائي، ولذلك ينبغي للواد الملدنة أن يتوفر فيها بعض الخصائص مثل:_
_أ‌- التوافق مع الراتنج التي تضاف إليه بحيث يصعب انفصالها عنه بعد الخلط._
_ب‌- عدم النزوح، ويمكن أن تقل خاصية ميل الملدن للنزوح نحو السطح باستعمال مادة ملدنة مبلمرة مثل البولي إسترات والزيوت الإيبوكسية Epoxidized oils ._
_ت‌- يجب أن يكون الملدن أقل تطايراً، وغير ملون._
_ث‌- أن تكون المادة الملدنة آمنة بيئياً وغير سامة وخاصة إذا كان المنتج سيستعمل في تعبئة وتغليف الأغذية._
_ج‌- أن يكون عديم الرائحة ولا يتأثر بالمثبتات والملونات وغير قابل للإشتعال._

_*الأهمية البيئية والصحية:*_
_ولكـن هنـاك تسـاؤلات طـرحـت حـول تسـرب هـذه الملـدنـات إلي الأطعمة المعبأة بداخل الحاوية المصنوعة من البلاستيك، والمشكلة تتفاقم إذا تعرضت الحاوية أو الطعام للحرارة أو في وجود الأطعمة التى تتحلل عند وجود المواد الكيميائية اللدائنية (ومنها علي سبيل المثال: الزيت – الحمض – أو الكحوليات)._
_وبسبب عدم ارتباط المواد الملدنة كيميائياً مع بنية البوليمير , تستطيع هذه المواد أن تهاجر إلى الأغذية من خلال مواد التغليف المستخدمة وخاصة إذا كانت من رقائق الـ pvc حاملة معها المواد الأخرى المستخدمة في صناعة هذا البوليمير كالمثبتات والملدنات مما قد يحمل ضرراً على صحة الانسان._
_ويعتمد هروب هذه المواد الكيميائية " أو هجرتها كما يطلق عليهاMigration " إلي داخل الأطعمة علي طول المدة التى تبقي المادة الغذائية فيها داخل العبوة ودرجة الحرارة التى تتعرض لها. وتسجل أعلى معدلات الهجرة للأطعمة التى تتصل بمادة العبوة اتصالاً مباشراًً والعالية في نسبة دهونها._


----------



## elkemia (16 أكتوبر 2010)

gazak alla kol khir ya handasa


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## mimfarahat (17 أكتوبر 2010)

معلومات مفيده - جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## chem-man (17 أكتوبر 2010)

معاومات مفيدة 

لك الشكر . . ... . . .


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (17 أكتوبر 2010)

elkemia قال:


> gazak alla kol khir ya handasa


وجزاك الله خير الجزاءومشكور على المرور


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (17 أكتوبر 2010)

abdulaziz_8120 قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير على المعلومات القيمة


 مشكور اخي على المرور


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (17 أكتوبر 2010)

mimfarahat قال:


> معلومات مفيده - جزاك الله خير الجزاء


 مشكور اخي على المرور


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (17 أكتوبر 2010)

chem-man قال:


> معاومات مفيدة
> 
> لك الشكر . . ... . . .


مشكور اخي على المرور


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 أكتوبر 2010)

مجهود رائع أخ محمد .......


----------



## ريم الصراف (22 أكتوبر 2010)

معلومات قيمه الف شكر


----------



## محمد الاكرم (22 أكتوبر 2010)

وفقك الله


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (25 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندس المحبة قال:


> مجهود رائع أخ محمد .......


 مشكور اخي على المرور


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (25 أكتوبر 2010)

ريم الصراف قال:


> معلومات قيمه الف شكر


 مشكور اختي على الرد الطيب


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (25 أكتوبر 2010)

محمد الاكرم قال:


> وفقك الله


 مشكور اخي على المرور


----------



## اسلام ابوطبل (6 أكتوبر 2011)

ربنا يجزيك خير


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (9 أكتوبر 2011)

اسلام ابوطبل قال:


> ربنا يجزيك خير


 ويجزيك الخير اخي الغالي


----------



## Abu Laith (26 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير طيب ممكن كنت ترفعو على ملف ..


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (29 فبراير 2012)

abu laith قال:


> جزاك الله خير طيب ممكن كنت ترفعو على ملف ..


 باذن الله في القريب العاجل


----------



## ayssa (9 مارس 2012)

كل الشكر والعرفان صديقي وهذا كان مشروعي الهندسي لعام 1979 في كلية الهندسه\بغداد وساقوم بشره هنا للفائده وشكرا مره اخرى


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (10 مارس 2012)

ayssa قال:


> كل الشكر والعرفان صديقي وهذا كان مشروعي الهندسي لعام 1979 في كلية الهندسه\بغداد وساقوم بشره هنا للفائده وشكرا مره اخرى


 مشكور استاذ على الفائدة وننتظر تكميل الموضوع بافكارك ومشكور على المرور


----------



## احمد الاسكندريه (20 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم اريد معرفة الملدنات المضافه للمطاط مع المذيب 
لصناعه لاصق لكاوتش السيارات وشكرا


----------



## حميدالعيساوي (1 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير 
اخ محمد اريد اتواصل معاك بخصوص بعض الاستفسارات


----------

